# بناء حوض السباحة



## مؤمن عاشور (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بركة السباحة : هي حوض أومجسم مائي اصطناعي الإنشاء ، مزود بلواحق تصميمية لتأمين عملية التعبئة والتفريغ من خلال شبكة أنابيب مياه يمكن التحكم بها، قد يكون مغلقاً ( شتوي ) أو مكشوف ( صيفي ) مع إمكانية إغلاقه بوسائل عديدة ... 

وأعم استخدامات هذه الأحواض تتمثل في ممارسة رياضة السباحة، أو للغطس أو الاستحمام لغرض الاستمتاع ولا تشمل أغراض تنظيف الجسم وأغراض العلاج الفردي. 
تعاريف 
السطح: يعني تلك المساحات المحيطة بالبركة والتي تشيد أو تركب بشكل خاص لاستعمالات السباحين. 
مسرب المياه: هو ملحق غالبا ًما يثبت في "أو قرب" قاع البركة والذي من خلاله يخرج الماء. 
نظام المياه الفائضة: وهو النظام الذي يشتمل على مزاريب (أو قنوات) محيطة للمياه الفائضة، مقاشط سطحية، خزانات تجميعية، الأجزاء الأساسية الأخرى لنظام تجميع المياه، وأنابيبه الرابطة. 
حجم البركة: يمثل مقدار المياه الذي تتسعه البركة عندما تكون مملوءة، معبراً عنه بالجالونات (أو اللترات). 
الدرجات المرتدة: هي عبارة عن إرتفاع/وموطىء القدم أو سلسلة من الأرتفاعات/ومواطىء للقدم تمتد داخل أسفل سطح البركة . 

إنشاء برك السباحة 

مادة الإنشاء: أي مادة غير سامة يمكن أن تستخدم لإنشاء خزان مائي غير منفذ للمياه، ناعم، ذو سطح يمكن تنظيفه بسهولة قد يستخدم لبرك السباحة الخاصة. و يجب أن تنشأ، أو يعاد إنشائها أو تستبدل بتوافق مع مخططات المهندس المختص. 

إنشاء البركة "سلامة إنشاء قاع البركة" : يجب أن تصمم البركة و تبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة أو أي مادة أخرى لها نفس المقاومة، مانعة لتسرب المياه، وقادرة على مقاومة الاجتهادات المتوقعة تحت تأثير ظروف كونها مملوءة بالمياه أو كونها فارغة، آخذا بعين الاعتبار التأثيرات المناخية، الظروف الجيولوجية، تأثير المنشآت المجاورة على البركة و العوامل المشابهة الأخرى. 

أعمال الإنهاء : لإنهاء قاع البركة، يجب أن يبطن قاع البركة من الداخل بطبقة مانعة للرطوبة ملساء ، و يجب أن تتحمل التنظيف المتكرر بالفرشاة و الحك و إجراءات التنظيف الأخرى. يجب أن يبطن بالكامل كل من قاع البركة الداخلي، و السطح المائل وسطح البركة العلوي بالبلاط المانع للرطوبة. 

قاع البركة: أدنى عرض للقاع مستمر وخالي من العقبات ومقاوم للانزلاق وغير قابل للخدش مقداره (4 قدم) مصنوع من الخرسانة أو أي مادة أخرى مشابهة لها في الخواص، والتي يشترط أن تتواصل مع بطانة جدران البركة و تمتد الأرضية مسافة (4 قدم أو1.2 متر) حول الجوانب خارج حدود جدار البركة المحيط بها في الكامل. و يقاس عرض الأرضية من الحافة الجانبية للبركة للسطح المائل. 

إمكانية تصريف المياه: يجب أن تصرف مياه البركة بالكامل من خلال مسرب رئيسي يقع في أعمق نقطة من البركة . 

أرضية التصريف: يجب أن تكون أرضية البركة مائلة بميل أدنى مقداره (1/4 أنش لكل قدم) في منطقة التصريف للمياه أو المناطق الأخرى لنقل المياه . ويجب ألا تنزح المياه من أرضية البركة الخاصة بتصريف المياه إلى داخل البركة، و إلى القناة المحيطة الخاصة لتصريف المياه الفائضة، وإلى ينبوع مياه مجاور أو بركة أخرى ، و ألا تتصل بنظام إعادة استخدام المياه. 

الدرجات ( الدرجات المرتدة، السلالم المعدنية، السلالم المرتدة) : هي وسائل الدخول للبركة والخروج منها و تتكون من الدرجات، الدرجات المرتدة، السلالم المعدنية أو السلالم المرتدة، أو مجموعة مكونة من أكثر من واحدة منها. إحدى وسائل الدخول والخروج تكون في الجزء الأقل ضحالة من البركة في حالة كون المسافة العمودية من قاع البركة الى السطح أعلى من 2 قدم. أما في حالة كون عمق البركة أكبر من 5و4 قدم فان وسائل الدخول والخروج تكون في أعمق جزء من البركة. عندما يكون عرض البركة يزيد عن 30 قدم، يجب استعمال نفس وسائل الدخول والخروج لكل جانب لمسافة لا تزيد عن 100 قدم. 

ملحقات البركة: يجب أن تزود البركة بواحدة أو أكثر من طرق القشط والتي عندما تتوفر فإنها تكون قادرة باستمرار على استعادة 75 % على الأقل من سعة التدوير المطلوبة للمياه، وذلك لاستمرار قشط النفايات من سطح الماء ولاستمرار عمل نظام تصريف المياه الفائضة. 

مقاشط سطح الماء: يجب توفر الاحتياطات التالية في مقشطة السطح: 

يجب أن تكون المقشطة من النوع المنشأ داخلياً ومثبتة في جدار البركة. 
يجب أن تكون كل مقشطة قادرة على تعديل نسبة الجريان على انفراد باستعمال أداة خارجية أو ذاتية. 

يجب أن تنظم تغيرات منسوب المياه في البركة أوتوماتيكيا بواسطة السد الغاطس للمقشطة، في المجال الذي لا يقل عن 4 انش. 
يجب أن تكون كل مقشطة مجهزة بصمام هوائي واقيي لا يسمح بتسرب الهواء إلى داخل أنابيب سحب الماء لنظام تدوير المياه. وهذه الأداة يجب ألا تسرب أكثر من 3 جالون بالدقيقة من الماء خلال التشغيل الاعتيادي. 
يجب أن تكون كل مقشطة مجهزة بمنخل قادر على إزالة وتنظيف النفايات الصلبة الكبيرة أو سلة لتجميع هذه النفايات . 
يجب أن توجد مقشطة واحدة على الأقل لكل 500 قدم مربع من المساحة السطحية لماء البركة وتضاف مقشطة أخرى لأي جزء يزيد عن ذلك. 
يجب أن تنشأ المقشطة من مواد مناسبة وبطرق مناسبة لتقاوم ظروف الاستعمال المتوقعة. 
يجب أن توضع المقشطة في مكان يتناسب ومدخل المياه للبركة لتساعد في عمليتي تدوير المياه والقشط. 
حوض السباحة الدولي 
يبلغ طول حوض السباحة الدولي 50 م، وعرضه 21 م، وعمقه 1.80 م. يوجد به ثمانية حارات، طول كل واحدة منهم 2.5 م، يفصل بينهم حبال تمتد على طول الحوض. أما بالنسبة لمنصة البداية فهي على ارتفاع نصف أو ثلاثة أرباع متر فوق سطح ماء الحوض. 


الأنظمة المحيطة للتخلص من المياه الفائضة 
يجب توفر الاحتياطات التالية لكل نظام محيط للتخلص من المياه الفائضة: 

نظام التخلص من المياه الفائضة: يجب أن ينشأ نظام التخلص من المياه الفائضة في الجدران وتمتد بصورة كاملة حول البركة ماعدا أماكن تعارضه مع الدرجات المطلوبة. 
تفصيل القناة: يجب ألا يقل عمق قناة تصريف المياه الفائضة عن 3 انش، وألا يختلف مقطعها مع العمق، وألا يقل عرض قاعها عن 3 انش. الفتحات الموجودة تحت السطح المائل باتجاه نظام تصريف المياه الفائضة يجب أن تكون على مسافة 4 انش تحت السطح المائل في أي اتجاه مقاس شعاعياً من الحافة الداخلية لشفة قناة تصريف المياه الفائضة. 
شفة القناة: يجب ألا يزيد عمق شفة قناة تصريف المياه الفائضة عن منسوب سطح البركة على 12 انش. ويجب ان تكون حافة الشفة مستديرة و ألا تكون اسمك من 5و2 انش ولا أرق من انش واحد و هذه الأبعاد مقاسةً على بعد 2 انش من أعلى الشفة. 
غطاء القناة: تغطى قنوات تصريف المياه الفائضة لكي لا تسمح بدخول السباح إليها وبشرط ألا تحشر ذراعيه أو ساقيه بالغطاء. 
مخارج القناة: يجب ألا يقل قطر مخرج القناة عن 5و2 انش و ألا تزيد المسافة بين مخرج وآخر عن 15 قدم وألا يقل ميل قاع القناة باتجاه المخرج عن (1/4) انش لكل قدم أو (1/48(. 
· أغطية مخارج القناة: يجب ألا تقل المساحة الصافية لفتحات الحاجز المشبك (والذي يمثل غطاء مخرج القناة) عن 5و1 مضروبا بمساحة مقطع مخرج القناة المطلوبة. 

أنابيب تصريف المياه الفائضة: أنابيب تصريف المياه الفائضة تعمل على تخليص النظام من المياه الفائضة، و إيصالها إلي حجرة تخزين المياه، وتعمل على التوازن الهيدروليكي في البركة وتعيد المياه لمستوى المقشطة خلال 10 دقائق بعد حالة الفيضان المفاجئ الناتج عن استخدام البركة من قبل عدد كبير من السباحين.

سعة تخزين المياه : يجب ألا تقل أدنى سعة لتخزين المياه في النظام المحيط للتخلص من المياه الفائضة عن جالون واحد لكل قدم مربع من مساحة الماء السطحية في البركة. يجب السماح بتخزين المياه في قناة تصريف المياه ومن ثم إعادتها إلى حجرة التخزين بواسطة أنابيب تصريف المياه الفائضة. 
السيطرة على جريان المياه: يجب استعمال تركيب أوتوماتيكي للسيطرة على جريان المياه العذبة بالإضافة إلى سيطرة يدوية احتياطية، وذلك للحفاظ على منسوب مياه البركة المناسب للتشغيل. 
مخارج المياه : يجب أن تجهز كل بركة بمسرب سفلي للمياه في قعرها ومخارج للمياه والتي من خلالها تتم عملية تدوير المياه وعملية تفريغ البركة. ويجب أن يغطى المسرب السفلي للمياه ومخارج تدوير المياه بحواجز مشبكة أو أي أداة حماية أخرى يمكن تحريكها فقط باستعمال الأدوات. يجب ألا تزيد أبعاد الشقوق أو الفتحات للحواجز المشبكة أو الأغطية عن (1/2) انش باتجاه البعد الأقل ويجب أن يكون لها نفس المساحة والشكل والترتيب لتفادي مخاطرة الحصر الفيزيائي أو سحب السباحين. 

ملحقات مداخل المياه: يجب أن تجهز كل بركة بما لا يقل عن مدخلين لنظام تدوير المياه ، لأول 10000 جالون من سعتها ، وفي حالة زيادة سعة البركة عن ذلك فيجب استعمال مدخل إضافي آخر لكل 10000 جالون إضافي (أو جزء منها(. 
? الإنشاء: يجب ألا تبرز مداخل المياه أكثر 1¼ انش داخل البركة ويجب أن تكون دائرية الشكل وملساء. 
? الموقع: يجب أن يكون موقع مدخل المياه أوطأ من أنبوب تجهيز المياه بأكثر من 18 انش. بالنسبة للبرك التي يزيد عرضها عن 40 قدم، و يجب استعمال مدخل أرضي واحد للمياه لكل 10000 جالون من سعة البركة. يجب ألا تقل المسافة بين مداخل المياه عن 10 قدم ويجب أن تكون مواقعها مناسبة لضمان تدوير منتظم للمياه. 
? التعديل: يجب أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتعديل حجم الجريان خلال المدخل. و يجب أن تكون جدران المداخل قابلة لتعديل اتجاه الجريان و إعطائه السرعة الكافية لتضفي حركة أساسية معممة على ماء البركة. 

إضاءة البركة: عند إضاءة البركة، يجب أن يتمكن عمال الإنقاذ أو أي شخص آخر من رؤية كل جزء من المساحة اسفل الماء ومن سطح بركة السباحة والقواطع الجانبية وأي ملحقات أخرى للبركة بدون تشويش مباشر من أشعة مصادر الإضاءة وانعكاساتها. 

الاستعمال الليلي : يجب أن تزود البرك التي تستخدم في الليل بمصابيح إنارة غاطسة مثبتة بصورة مناسبة لإنارة كل مساحات البركة الموجودة تحت سطح الماء بدون أن تسبب عمى وقتي. و يجب أن تمكن الإنارة عمال الإنقاذ أو الأشخاص الآخرين لتحديد إذا ما كان (1) السباح لا يزال في قاع البركة، (2) الماء يتوافق مع تحيددات " ماء البركة الواضح". 

ضاءة سطح البركة : يجب أن تزود البرك التي تستخدم في الليل بمصابيح إنارة لسطحها لكي يتمكن الأشخاص الذين يمشون على السطح من تمييز المخاطر. ويجب أن تثبت المصابيح بحيث تكون موجهة نحو سطح البركة و بعيداً عن سطح ماء البركة على نحوٍ عملي. 

متطلبات السلامة 

السياج : يجب أن تكون كل البرك، باستثناء تلك "المسيجة ذاتياً"، موجودة في مساحة محاطة بسياج ارتفاعه الأدنى 42 انش مجهز ببوابات تغلق وتقفل ذاتياً. 
الإغلاق: كل البرك الخاصة يجب أن تغطى أو تجفف عندما تغلق خلال فصل الشتاء أو عندما ينوى عدم استعمالها لفترة من الوقت تتجاوز الشهرين. 
البوابات: بوابات السياج يجب أن تفتح مبتعدةً عن مساحة البركة، وأن تكون ذاتية الإغلاق و الإقفال. 
أعماق المياه: يتوجب وضع علامات واضحة للدلالة على عمق المياه في المواقع التالية من البركة:أقصى عمق للمياه،أدنى عمق للمياه،في كل نهاية،في منطقة تغير ميل قاع البركة الواقعة بين منطقتي العمق الضحل والعمق العميق لمياه البركة،على مسافة لا تتجاوز 25 قدم من محيط البركة.

وللبركة التي يتغير فيها ميل القاع بين منطقتي العمق الضحل والعميق للمياه، يتوجب نصب أدوات محمولة ومثبتة لتأمين مد حبال وعوامات النجاة عبر البركة عندما يكون عمق الماء 5و4 قدم. 




​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات الرائعة 
زادك الله من علمه 
وجعلك من عباده الذين في عون عباده 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس نورس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضع جميل ومشوق لكنك لم تتطرق الى اهم نقطة هي .....حيث انها المادة الاساسية في حوض 

السباحة وبدونها لايعتبر مسبح وهذا الكلام ليس له اهمية .

شكرا لأهتمامك مقدما .


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا سيد مؤمن عاشور موضوع جميل و اختصرت به ما يتعلق من جزء المسابح من كتاب A S P E الذي يهتم في أعمال السمكرة و الصرف الصحي و أتمنى أن تضفي علينا و تزودنا من كرمك بالمواد الكيمائية التي تستخدم في المسابح كالمعالجة و معوقات التبخير و غيرها شاكرين لك مجهودك الكبير


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف غير وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 نوفمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات الرائعة
> زادك الله من علمه
> وجعلك من عباده الذين في عون عباده
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير



شكرا علي مرورك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نزار القصاب (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراَ للموضوع الجميل


----------



## الجدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## عكاري (5 مارس 2008)

إذا أعجبك موضوع من مواضيعي فلا تقل شكـراً... بل قل الآتـي:


اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## فراس بشناق (6 مارس 2008)

Thanks Alot


----------



## iloveEgypt (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
وياريت اي حد عنده معلومات اضافية يضيفها الى الموضوع


----------



## m.eslam (3 مارس 2009)

انا بجد بشكركوااااااااااااا 
على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## NAK (4 مارس 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المقال


----------



## نسيم الصبح (5 مارس 2009)

باركوا لي يا جماعة
اليوم طلع قرار توظيفي في وزارة الإسكان والتعمير


----------



## م. يامن خضور (6 مارس 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك

 أخ نسيم

 من كل قلبي


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (22 مايو 2009)

_*جزاك الله خيراً
وبارك الله فيكـــ*_


----------



## الصافى محمد علوان (13 يونيو 2012)

رائع الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (13 يونيو 2012)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Deebwebs (20 أكتوبر 2013)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ولنا ولوالدينا ماتقدم من ذنوبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن​


----------

